

Pwd alias hell - hrjet
https://gist.github.com/hrj/2efd3f8f9b465e01fe09

======
lokedhs
This is purely the cause of the shell having a builtin pwd command that
displays a path that is consistent with the argument to the "cd" command that
was typed to enter the directory, not the actual path you're in. The shell
does this to provide a consistent view for the user when following symlinks.

You can always type /bin/pwd to avoid this and you'll always get the correct
path.

~~~
hrjet
> You can always type /bin/pwd to avoid this and you'll always get the correct
> path.

Yes, but it affects other programs as well. See the `cat myFile` example in
the gist.

